# Attempting to become an Uber driver... (Questions)



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Everybody!

So I'm trying to see what being an Uber driver is all about but I seem to be lost in the registration process. If anyone has had any similar problems, could you point me in the right direction?

So I've downloaded both the Uber app and the UberStart app and filled all the necessary (or so I thought) information involving VEHICLE INFORMATION, BACKKGROUND CHECK, and DOCUMENT UPLOAD. All three of those boxes in the UberStart app have green checkmarks on them. 

Now, this morning, I get a text from Uber saying that they're running my background check, which will take between 7 and 10 business days and to remember to submit my vehicle registration and insurance verification if I haven't already. 

I haven't and I don't see where I need to do this. When I go to DOCUMENT UPLOAD on UberStart it gives me a location to upload my Drivers License and a blue button to save and continue. There's nothing else after that.

What am I missing? How does one go about uploading their vehicle registration and insurance information? 

I'm sorry if I haven't written out enough detail necessary for proper help. Please, help me get started with this.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh and one more question...

My cell phone is currently on a 4 Gig data plan. If I'm using the GPS function between 20 and 40 hours a week, am I going to use more data than that? Are most Uber drivers on unlimited data plans?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey

SmileBit: if you are having problems getting started. You will never make it as a drive, just quit now before you lose many money or worst case scenario get into a accident....


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Oh and one more question...
> 
> My cell phone is currently on a 4 Gig data plan. If I'm using the GPS function between 20 and 40 hours a week, am I going to use more data than that? Are most Uber drivers on unlimited data plans?


SmileBit, you may need more data than that depending on what you use your phone for. If you already spend a lot of time using data by watching videos, using Facebook, or browsing the internet, you DEFINITELY need to go ahead and invest in a better data plan. Uber says that you should be okay with 2-3GB of data, but I wouldn't trust that number.

It's going to take some time for them to process you through their system. It took about two weeks for me, including waiting for a location for on-boarding since in Charlotte, they usually pick a hotel nearby instead of doing it at their office.

I've been a driver for months now and it still says that I have pending documents on my Dashboard although everything is updated and accurate. I wouldn't worry too much about that. If you have addition questions, feel free to reply here or contact your local Uber rep through the e-mail address that they have been sending you things from.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Try logging into partnot sure what uber start is but try going to the actual partner site. You can upload your stuff from there. They tend to still send emails and texts even after you send all your docs.

https://partners.uber.com/home/


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> SmileBit, you may need more data than that depending on what you use your phone for. If you already spend a lot of time using data by watching videos, using Facebook, or browsing the internet, you DEFINITELY need to go ahead and invest in a better data plan. Uber says that you should be okay with 2-3GB of data, but I wouldn't trust that number.
> 
> It's going to take some time for them to process you through their system. It took about two weeks for me, including waiting for a location for on-boarding since in Charlotte, they usually pick a hotel nearby instead of doing it at their office.
> 
> I've been a driver for months now and it still says that I have pending documents on my Dashboard although everything is updated and accurate. I wouldn't worry too much about that. If you have addition questions, feel free to reply here or contact your local Uber rep through the e-mail address that they have been sending you things from.


Thanks so much anexfanatic.

I just changed my plan to 4 gigs but the Verizon employee told me they could change it to 10 gig for an additional 10 dollars per month. I think I'll go back and grab the 10 gig plan.

As far as the documents go, I reviewed all my emails received from Uber and one of them had a timeline on it that showed uploading your drivers license came two steps before the other documents. So it's looking good on that front.

The only other question I have for you, and it's totally not pertinent, would be this "waiting for a location for on-boarding" thing. If you're bored, care to shed any light on this aspect of the process?

Thanks again for clearing this stuff up for me. The universe has awarded you with +7 Karma points!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> So I've downloaded both the Uber app and the UberStart app and filled all the necessary (or so I thought) information involving VEHICLE INFORMATION, BACKKGROUND CHECK, and DOCUMENT UPLOAD. All three of those boxes in the UberStart app have green checkmarks on them.


Background check is a good point. If you take a look over your cell-display you`ll see that there are a lot of problems at time:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/10/t...eening-drivers-comes-under-scrutiny.html?_r=0


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Thanks so much anexfanatic.
> 
> I just changed my plan to 4 gigs but the Verizon employee told me they could change it to 10 gig for an additional 10 dollars per month. I think I'll go back and grab the 10 gig plan.
> 
> ...


It's ironic since it's only $10 a week to just use to Uber phone in the first place, though you're still saving $30 on your monthly bill by adding an extra 6 GB to your current plan. I don't know. For some reason, I like having the separate device. That way, if I have a call coming through while I'm logged in on Uber from a pax or have to use Waze on my personal phone, I can while still having a visual of my Uber app. I've flashed my phone before to have all of this and still am more comfortable doing it this way instead.

Well, my on-boarding process was probably different than some Uber drivers. In Charlotte, Uber does on-boarding (which means that they double-check all of your documents after you've passed the background check, then give you your welcoming kit which includes the Uber iPhone, if you aren't planning on bringing your own device) in local hotels. They rent out a conference room or salon room and set up shop for a few hours to on-board new drivers.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's pretty common for the partner site to have a tantrum and not let you upload all of your documents. Just attach them to an email and send them to partner support for your area. They'll upload them to your account for you. Onboarding is usually where you pick up your phone, the email will tell you what you need to bring with you and where it'll be.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> So I'm trying to see what being an Uber driver is all about but I seem to be lost in the registration process. If anyone has had any similar problems, could you point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Prepare yourself for the potential of up to a month for your background check to process.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's pretty common for the partner site to have a tantrum and not let you upload all of your documents. Just attach them to an email and send them to partner support for your area. They'll upload them to your account for you. Onboarding is usually where you pick up your phone, the email will tell you what you need to bring with you and where it'll be.


Thanks everyone, especially for advice like this. The squeaky wheel gets the grease I suppose.

Everything seems to be going well in my process. I've uploaded the three documents and am awaiting for my background check to go through.

Last question for now...I live just outside of Tampa, FL. Can one really work as many hours a week as they want or should I be expecting only working on Friday and Saturday nights? Also, I live about 40 minutes outside of Tampa. Does it make sense to drive to the heart of Tampa and begin my uber driving or can you uber drive in the suburbs too?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> It's ironic since it's only $10 a week to just use to Uber phone in the first place, though you're still saving $30 on your monthly bill by adding an extra 6 GB to your current plan. I don't know. For some reason, I like having the separate device. That way, if I have a call coming through while I'm logged in on Uber from a pax or have to use Waze on my personal phone, I can while still having a visual of my Uber app. I've flashed my phone before to have all of this and still am more comfortable doing it this way instead.
> 
> Well, my on-boarding process was probably different than some Uber drivers. In Charlotte, Uber does on-boarding (which means that they double-check all of your documents after you've passed the background check, then give you your welcoming kit which includes the Uber iPhone, if you aren't planning on bringing your own device) in local hotels. They rent out a conference room or salon room and set up shop for a few hours to on-board new drivers.


I have no problem getting calls while the Uber app is active on my Android.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Just run its a scam... A lot of us still here only because we invested in a car when it was good. 

If you must make sure you invest as little as possible


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Thanks everyone, especially for advice like this. The squeaky wheel gets the grease I suppose.
> 
> Everything seems to be going well in my process. I've uploaded the three documents and am awaiting for my background check to go through.
> 
> Last question for now...I live just outside of Tampa, FL. Can one really work as many hours a week as they want or should I be expecting only working on Friday and Saturday nights? Also, I live about 40 minutes outside of Tampa. Does it make sense to drive to the heart of Tampa and begin my uber driving or can you uber drive in the suburbs too?


Before you do this, read the posts about the City Council meetings and insurance in the Orlando forum. If you read all of the posts and still want to do this, then go ahead. I'm not trying to stop you. Do what you have to do. Just make an informed decision before you do anything.

Here is something to consider. The minute you go online in your vehicle and start waiting for fares you are now operating as a vehicle-for-hire. Your personal insurance does not have to cover anything from that point on, even if you log off and drive just for personal use again. Once they know you Uber, they can cancel your policy, raise your rates, or not allow you to renew. They can deny any claim based on the fact that you Uber, even if you only do it part time. There is not one insurance company in Florida that offers a personal or hybrid insurance policy that covers Ubering. Your only option right now to be legal is to purchase a commercial insurance policy which can run anywhere from $5000-$10000.

Uber's insurance WILL cover you when you are logged on to the app, but their limits during Period 1 do not meet Florida minimums. That means you are driving illegally any time you are in Period 1. If you do not have comprehensive or collision insurance and you get into an accident during Period 2 or Period 3, then you have no Uber-provided property damage coverage either. The property damage deductible is $1000 when you qualify for their coverage.

Here is a link to a chart in which Uber explains this all. http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance

Don't believe them when they say your personal policy will cover you. In Florida this is not true. Understand what they mean when they say their Third Party Insurance meets the minimum requirements in all 50 states. That might be true, but we are talking about vehicle-for-hire minimums, not Third Party Insurance minimums.

Again, do what you have to do, just make an informed decision.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> Oh and one more question...
> 
> My cell phone is currently on a 4 Gig data plan. If I'm using the GPS function between 20 and 40 hours a week, am I going to use more data than that? Are most Uber drivers on unlimited data plans?


i would switch to t-ombile, there unlimited plan is $80 a month. i can send u my referral code if you'/re interested in tmobile.


----------



## udrive704 (Dec 7, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> It's ironic since it's only $10 a week to just use to Uber phone in the first place, though you're still saving $30 on your monthly bill by adding an extra 6 GB to your current plan. I don't know. For some reason, I like having the separate device. That way, if I have a call coming through while I'm logged in on Uber from a pax or have to use Waze on my personal phone, I can while still having a visual of my Uber app. I've flashed my phone before to have all of this and still am more comfortable doing it this way instead.
> 
> Well, my on-boarding process was probably different than some Uber drivers. In Charlotte, Uber does on-boarding (which means that they double-check all of your documents after you've passed the background check, then give you your welcoming kit which includes the Uber iPhone, if you aren't planning on bringing your own device) in local hotels. They rent out a conference room or salon room and set up shop for a few hours to on-board new drivers.


Weird, I'm in Charlotte and I never had to go anywhere to show uber my docs and that was 3-4 months ago. They did send me a text saying they would be downtown if I wanted to pick up promo cards, phone, etc.. But no one ever verified anything in person. They did however run a 10 year background check and even sent me a copy. It was several pages of nothing but a couple of tickets but it's good to have. Not sure why!?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> i would switch to t-ombile, there unlimited plan is $80 a month. i can send u my referral code if you'/re interested in tmobile.


Rates may differ state to state, but my TMobile costs $54.26 per month with one gig and unlimited everything. No contract and I own the phone.


----------

